# TI-36X Pro Calculator Party Tricks



## Austenite (Dec 8, 2019)

Post useless TI-36X Pro Calculator Party Tricks.

(Not the stuff you'd wanna do during the FE or PE exam.)

Based on: https://tiplanet.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=187646&amp;lang=en


----------



## Austenite (Dec 8, 2019)

Typewriter


----------



## Austenite (Dec 8, 2019)

Barcode


----------



## Austenite (Dec 8, 2019)

The Matrix


----------



## Austenite (Dec 8, 2019)

Black Screen


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 9, 2019)

this post is confusing my brain. I need video


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 9, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> this post is confusing my brain. I need video


He's making it take a calc that divides zero by zero, by zero on a loop.


----------



## Austenite (Dec 9, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> this post is confusing my brain. I need video


Here you go!


----------

